# 7_15_07 ML-Outfished again



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice catching, no shame in being outfished. Better than getting skunked ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats what I like to see!! Us ladies have a special touch... ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm sure all this is a result of all my positive reinforcement and encouragement. Not to mention my superior fish locating and boat positioning skills. lol. Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good. I'd be happy with either one.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

That's cause she's prettier than you...

Which would explain why my 9 y/o grand-daughter routinely outfishes her "poppy"

:


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> That's cause she's prettier than you...
> 
> Which would explain why my 9 y/o grand-daughter routinely outfishes her "poppy"
> 
> :


That's saying something there. I am quite the looker ya know.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice feesh. How'd you cook em?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, at least you have fish.   Why do you think I know my place, on the platform ;D ;D ;D

Nice fishes.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Nice feesh.  How'd you cook em?


Blackened in a bit of olive oil, baked potato, cold beers. Hard to beat.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> > Nice feesh. How'd you cook em?
> 
> 
> Blackened in a bit of olive oil, baked potato, cold beers. Hard to beat.



Yummy. My favorite. 

I use Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish Magic when I'm blackening my redfish. Tastes great.


They sell it at Publix.
http://shop.chefpaul.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=68


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > > Nice feesh.  How'd you cook em?
> >
> >
> > Blackened in a bit of olive oil, baked potato, cold beers. Hard to beat.
> ...


I've used that for years, but just recently switched to Panola's Louisana Blackened Fish Seasoning. Their Gourmet Pepper and Cajun Pepper sauces are awewsome too. They even had free shipping. Good on good
www.panolapepper.com


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

very nice........


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> That's cause she's prettier than you.. :


Theres the problem...Jason spends all his time looking at the front of the boat and not enough time looking for da feesh.

Did you ever consider making her "ugly up" a little before the trips...you might catch more fish that way ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Eyes front, pole in hand. The only way to fish.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] Im gonna PM you...


----------

